# [SOLVED] ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

## guinness.stout

I've been going through several other posts I found that had this error with no resolution.  My problem started when I had 20+ blocked packages.  I was attempting to upgrade QT and KDE to the latest in portage, I'd removed several packages when my system froze.  I ended up having to power cycle and now net.lo and net.eth0 will not start.

I get the error:

```

Bringing up interface eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 510: _exists: command not found

ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hard ware

ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

I get the exact same error for net.lo as well.  My kernel drive for my NIC is sky2 which is properly loaded.

ifconfig -a shows eth0 and lo but both appear to be down.Last edited by guinness.stout on Fri Jan 03, 2014 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patrix_neo

 *guinness.stout wrote:*   

> I've been going through several other posts I found that had this error with no resolution.  My problem started when I had 20+ blocked packages.  I was attempting to upgrade QT and KDE to the latest in portage, I'd removed several packages when my system froze.  I ended up having to power cycle and now net.lo and net.eth0 will not start.
> 
> I get the error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hahaha. Sorry. net.lo? You cannot even ping your own machine?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

guinness.stout,

Looking in dmesg, can you see eth0 being renamed to something else?

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 510: _exists: command not found
```

suggests that baselayout, openrc or its splinter package that provides networking is damaged.  You should have the sources on your system, so should be able to run 

```
emerge -1  baselayout, openrc
```

without needing networking.

----------

## guinness.stout

I can ping 127.0.0.1 just fine.

I tried emerge -1  baselayout openrc which seem to run just fine but that did not resolve the issue.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

guinness.stout,

Try 

```
emerge netifrc -1av 
```

If you don't already have it, do not emerge it.

The is the networking part of openrc, if your openrc is recent enough to be supplied in two parts.

etc-update may also be required

----------

## guinness.stout

I tired etc-update first with -3 option, that fixed my problem.  Both interfaces are up and working and I can communicate with the network.  Thanks.

----------

## patrix_neo

 *guinness.stout wrote:*   

> I tired etc-update first with -3 option, that fixed my problem.  Both interfaces are up and working and I can communicate with the network.  Thanks.

 

Bullocks!

----------

## LeeJunFan

Does anybody know what exactly was the miracle-work of etc-update?

In other words: Which files were updated by etc-update?

Maybe that'll give me a clue where I have to look for solving this same issue.  :Sad: 

Thanking you all in advance,

LeeJunFan

----------

## krinn

I think you are having issue with newer udev and the file to keep old scheme ; yep something etc-update won't help you.

But if it's that, answer is in the udev news item.

----------

## LeeJunFan

Typically my bad.

My /etc/init.d/net.enp* were uniq files. (Just a copy of net.lo)

I deleted them and symlinked them to net.lo

Problem solved.

----------

## vcmota

First of all sorry for landing here 3 years after the post being closed. I have installed Gentoo for the first time in one of my machines as well as in a virtual machine inside another computer. In both cases I can connect in the internet without any issues, but it is bottering me that at login I have a similar error message like the one posted here. At login I get "ERROR:interface enp0s3 does not exists" jointly with the other error messages. As I said, I can connect, but I would like a clean startup. Besides, I have installed xmonad as sole window manager and one of the customizations which reads information from eth0 is not getting anything, and I guess those may be related issues. There is in fact a renaming:

```
dmesg | grep eth0

[13.643154] e1000 0000:00:03 enp0s3: renamed from eth0

```

It seams that xmonad may be trying to read eth0 but just cant.

Thank you all for your attention.

----------

